# BKA sieht Deutschland als Experimentierfeld für Internet-Kriminelle



## Newsfeed (2 September 2008)

"Die gesamte digitale Identität eines Nutzers wird heute angegriffen", betonte der Chef des Bundeskriminalamts. Die Schutzmaßnahmen in Deutschland seien am weitesten entwickelt. Deshalb würden hier die neuesten Programme ausprobiert.

Weiterlesen...


----------

